# Liberec vs Mlada Boleslav



## d0ctorbet (Oct 22, 2012)

22/10
Zhech Republic >> Gambrinus liga
Liberec vs Mlada Boleslav

host are with 2w-5d-3l last 10 games ..they played attacking football and show this last games (1-4), (2-1), (2-2). They no show very good result in liga and on 9place in table with 15:13 goal diff, but from last 30 days they no have HOME GAME, no they are in home! They will want to win!

But now and show you some interesting facts for this game..:
Today for host is doubtful are David Bicik (first goalkeeper) and Ljulka df/10/0; Here are some facts about the second goalkeeper Liberec:
-Zbynek Hauzr goalkeeper

2012 have two games who end 2-2, 2-1.. 
2011 -----
2010 have 11 matches, 10from who is allowed gaols... 

*information that will start the second goalkeeper is not confirmed!


Mlada Boleslava with 2w-3d-5l last 10 games with goal diff 10:15 are on 12 place in table with 12pts..
Missing today: Chramosta f/0/0, rolko d/1/0, sirl mf/8/0
But both side showed that are capable to score this season but in the same time both showed that their defensive are not safe so the see goals from both parts should be a good idea over 2.5 goals as has happened in last 6 meetings: 
HEAD-TO-HEAD (click) http://imageshack.us/a/img838/1963/liberecboleslav.jpg

possible: over 2.5 (match to have 3 or more goals) and BTTS (Both team to score) , maybe OVER is best option and after 5-10 min from game on live odd will rise many.
GL


----------

